# Do you & your goldens live in a house, aparment, condo, city, ranch?



## Iampuresol (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you think a golden could do good in an apartment?


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We live in a townhouse. Kea is a pretty mellow girl and after her morning walk, she is content to lay on the couch for most of the day. I think it all depends on YOUR lifestyle - willingness to take the dog out for a walk (dogs must be on leash as per our HOA and we live near a semi-busy street, so this means we are out with her on leash at least 3-4 times a day in all weather) and how the dog would fit in to that lifestyle. Kea goes almost everywhere with us, we participate in AKC obedience and conformation, and I'd argue that her doggie life could easily trump those in a bigger house with a fenced in yard who get far less interaction with their people


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

GRs are fine in apartments if their owners are committed to exercising them at least twice a day. If there are places for the dog to run free nearby, that's best, but leash walking is great too. But if the dog lays around all day, that will cause problems for everyone.

It's a bit harder with a puppy,mbecause of potty training. Golden Retriever heaven probably looks like a couple acres of open land with a pond for swimming, but most of us don't provide that! LOL. 

We live in a small house with a small fenced back yard. We generally take the dogs to the dog park once a day, and let them play in the back yard when they wish.


----------



## Cricketfur (Oct 10, 2012)

We are in a pet friendly apartment complex with two dogs, a cat, a fish, and two people in a two bedroom, two bath apartment. 

Pandora can go out without a leash, she won't stray far, October is a runner. Our complex encourages tie-outs for the dogs as each apartment has a good sized 'yard' in front of it. We have about 20 by 15 yards that October can reach, and we put a kiddie pool out in the summer. 

We also go to the dog park usually 6 days a week for about an hour or so. Pandora HATES the cold and snow and is a generally lazy dog. She is more content to nap in a bed or next to you on the couch than anything else really. We are looking for a house though, for when our lease ends.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the luxury of living in a house, in the country, larged fenced in yard, lots of my property around to walk my three dogs. 
That said, my husband was in the military for 20 years and we moved around a lot with our then goldens. We lived in townhouses and apartments without any yard. It just means going out for walks first thing in the morning, but actually, that is what I still am doing even in the country. I actually have the luxury of being home, so I walk my boys 5-6 times a day and they have free access to the fenced in yard, whenever they want. 

Goldens adjust very well and they are happy as long as you are with them and take them for walks. Size of house or apartment does not matter to them.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We're in a one bedroom apartment and Shadow does okay. They have a dog area in the back for quick pee trips - and then we take him for a lot of walks. 

We'll probably move to a house in the next six months or so.


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

We are in a large colonial on almost 3 acres. Before that in a smaller home with less than 7000sq feet. Gabby loves the bigger yard and I saw her make a move to more confidence when she is outdoors. She is my rescue and I have had her 9 years.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

several acres on a river--good life for the dogs.

I could easily see living in city/apartment with my golden.....but not my lab.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

We live in a town house with a very small yard. We have a park 2 blocks away that we go to when its not raining. We also do a lot of playing inside since it rains a lot where we live.
I think a golden would do good in a apartment if the owner is willing to take the time for walks and such.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I live in a apartment with my boy. There's a park 10 minutes away walking and he gets plenty of exercise if not he turns into a huge brat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I live in a townhome with a 6 foot wooden fenced back yard. I usually do not think apartments are ideal for Goldens. At the same time, I do not think people who live in apartments should be denied ownership if they have other resources to make it work like dogsitters and extra long walks. I think houses with wooden back fences are great for Goldens and the bigger the yard, the better.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

We live in a town home on base. Lots of sidewalks to walk on, and when the weather gets nicer out, Germany has wonderful walking paths. There is an old softball field not far from my house that is used as a small dog park, nothing fancy, but my kids take Ellie there to run her around. I normally do the walking, but they let her burn energy! We are the middle house in a set of 3. She's just learning about the neighbor kids (they have toddlers, mine are 16 & 10). The socialization aspect of being here in a close community is fantastic for her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

We live in an apt and Retto does well. When she was younger it was hard to get her enough excerise since we did not have a dog park in the complex yet. I had to take her a few long walks around the complex a day, Made sure i came home at lunch when ever possible. 

There is a dog park in the complex now, so we will take her there at least once a day for a half hour. Usually there are other dogs there if not she gets the play fetch.

I have always tried to take her to the big dog park thats about 10-15min drive away (once it opened) or hiking on the weekends. She has also been going to daycamp once a week for the past few months. 

It is a bit tough being in an apt but its possible, now that we are looking for houses a nice sized yard is the list of must haves.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I live in a one bedroom apartment, 3rd floor with two dogs and two humans . I honestly don't think where you live really matters when it comes to getting a dog - its the person getting the dog that matters. There are many people out there who have large lots of land where their dogs are mistreated and neglected while there are people who live in tiny studios who make it work because they love their dog and make time to take them to parks etc. (It goes both ways, but my point is you shouldn't get a dog unless you're main priority is the dogs happiness). Obviously it would be ideal to have the space readily available - I am very excited for my boyfriend to close on his house so we can just open the back door to go play, but I love our trips to the dog park where I get to play soccer one (human) vs. pack of dogs!


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

*We live in a condo*

We live in a condo - a little under 800sqft including the balcony we don't really use. 

We moved into the condo when Walnut was about 4 months old - prior to moving in, we lived in a pretty big house with big backyard (parents house). 

Anyway. The transition was fine with Walnut. 

From 4-9months he got *daily dog walks for 1 hour*, 15 minutes before we left for work, and another 1-1.5hr before sleep. Total of 2-3 hours per day. 

When he turned 9months, we started weaning off the dog walks to teach him to be alone longer and longer. 

He is now almost 15 months old, and stays home alone for about 10 hours from Mon-Friday. 

Our schedule changed a bit without the dog walks. It goes like this now:

Morning walk: 30 minute walk around the block, pee, poo, etc. before work 
After work walk: 30 minute walk around the block, pee, poo, etc. 
Before bed play time: 1-1.5 hours at a public park by our condo
before bed training: 15 minutes training to mentally tire him out

He turned out to be a great dog. He's very attached, but also very independent. He doesn't chew anything other than his toys. If you put shoes, clothes, socks, and his toys all in a basket, he will move everything else to get to his toy. 

He doesn't bark, growl, cry or anything, and plays well with everyone and all other dogs. 


If we did not have the dog walks, and amount of time to train and work him out, i think things would have turned out a little differently. He basically isn't allowed to do anything without permission..which my parents think is mean, but we believe it helps him mentally. 

For example, he cannot eat until told to do so, he cannot go on grass unless we tell him he can (or if he continuously glances at the grass), cannot leave the front door without ringing the bell, must sit behind every door on the way out of the condo until door is fully open, must only sit in the corner of the elevator. All of these have now become default behaviours...but we still enforce it and add new things to tired his mind. 


He's finally getting neutered on Valentines day, and we're hoping the neutering doesn't change him...because he's perfect right now.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I live in an apartment but it has a pretty large fenced in backyard (much bigger than the apartment). We used to live in a bigger house and honestly, I don't think it makes a hill of beans worth of difference to the dogs. They have the backyard to play in, go on walks, go to training (agility for Riley, so that's exercise), and go to the park. I really don't think it matters, although they do have the yard which I think does help a lot.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We live in a house with a small yard. We spend a lot of time walking trails, in wooded areas nearby , in parks. So yes,we could manage in an apartment. 
Yesterday we went to my son's house. They have an acre fenced in for their dogs. Jess and my son's golden spent most of the time at the door, wanting to get in with their people. In fact, they were in and out so much, I was thinking , much easier to just take them out for a long walk.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a three bedroom house with a fenced yard in town. Newman is so lazy though, most of the time he wants out just long enough to do his business in the yard and come back in. The only exception is when it is a little windy and he finds leaves to chase all over the carport


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I live in an appartment of about 120 square meters - 3 bedrooms and a big living/dining room with kitchen included - my dogs are allowed in every room except the bedrooms... I do walk my them in the mornings - when I get home from work at about 1pm and a loooong walk including obedience training and playing in the later afternoon - and of course special walks and hikes at the weekends ... they both are very quiet and cuddly dogs at home and kind of explode outside  .. as far as I can tell, they are happy with their lifes


----------



## Iampuresol (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you everyone you are all awesome for giving me so much help  I found a miniature Golden up for adoption but he was on hold for someone else but they said I would be next in line if they don't take him. Don't know much about miniature goldens but that they are small & mixed with cockerspaniel?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

There is no such thing as a 'Miniature Golden' ~ so any marketing to that affect by the breeder is simply that ~ a way to sell puppies. You are right, it is simply a mixed breed puppy. Nothing wrong with a mixed breed, but I am against people marketing something that does not exist ~ and/or asking big money for them. 

At the end of the day, you have every right to buy whatever puppy breed or mix you feel is right for you. 



Iampuresol said:


> Thank you everyone you are all awesome for giving me so much help  I found a miniature Golden up for adoption but he was on hold for someone else but they said I would be next in line if they don't take him. Don't know much about miniature goldens but that they are small & mixed with cockerspaniel?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I live at a dog training center in Maine on 11 acres, but I have lived in a tiny prep school apartment and a house in urban New Haven CT with goldens. As long as they get daily off leash hikes, ours are wonderful wherever their people are.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has heard/read this - Goldens are well suited for apartment living. 
from dogbreedinfo.com
Dogs Good for Apartment Life

This is a list of breeds that are considered "good" for apartment life. If you do not see a breed listed here, it does not mean that it cannot live in an apartment. This list only covers the breeds considered "best" for apartment life. Do not assume that just because a dog is small that it will get enough exercise running around your home. Your home is like a large cage. If you have a yard, it’s a larger cage. The key to keeping any dog in an apartment is providing enough exercise. Dogs are canine animals that have retained the instinct to migrate. Therefore, even small dogs need to be taken out for daily walks. High-energy dogs can live in an apartment if the owner takes them out for long walks, bike rides or jogs. Enough daily exercise is the key to keeping any dog stable and happy. Be sure it is the right type of exercise, an exercise that drains both the dog’s physical and mental energy. Only providing excited exercise (i.e. playing with other dogs or tossing a ball) does not drain the dog’s mental energy. Find out more—read The Proper Way to Walk a Dog.

Interesting information - Golden's are on the list for suited for apartment living. I live near a park and walk my GR daily and go open leash over the weekend.
Since puppy got here - we are leash walking and staying away from the off-leash park until Bailey is older.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Personally, I think goldens can live anywhere as long as they're inside with their person. If you live an apartment without a yard, you'll have to make the effort to take your dog out to get exercise. Molly never spends a single day cooped up inside. She goes to the park and gets to run, romp, and swim every day. She has a great life.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I live in a house on about an acre. Most of that acre is in creek or steep hillside, so it isn't as plush as it might seem. Very private though, which I appreciate.

I read once about a golden in Italy that would come down the elevator of a hotel every morning and go out for his walk, by himself. At the time, I thought typical golden!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We live in a suburb outside of Ottawa. A house, with no fenced back yard. Lots of parks and walking trails around


----------



## aneesha (Mar 24, 2012)

House, penned up while at work


----------



## annegag (Feb 27, 2013)

We live in a house with a fenced yard that is 2 acres, plenty of room for Cody to run.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

We live in a house now with a fenced backyard. However for the first 18 months of Chloe's life we lived in a highrise condo. I think Chloe preferred the condo - she was like a celebrity there lol. My dad use to joke that as long as he had Chloe anyone would let him into the building since they all adored her. Chloe had a ton of people in the condo complex that loved her, she loved seeing people and playing with the dogs. Even though we live in a house and have a backyard, we have the same exercise routine, an hour walk in the morning and evening, a play session and training session.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Now, Ranger and I are in a house with a massive fenced backyard. He has full run of the house. 

For the first 2 years I had him, we lived in a tiny, under-500sf basement suite. He was fine. I walked him early in the morning before work for 45 minutes, 20 min at lunch, and then another hour in the evening. When he was inside, he just slept or hung out. 

He has more energy in the house because I don't walk him as much anymore. No time and I've fallen into the dual trap of "he's older and doesn't need as much exercise" and "we play in the backyard". Neither is a replacement for two good walks a day!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Personally, I think goldens can live anywhere as long as they're inside with their person. If you live an apartment without a yard, you'll have to make the effort to take your dog out to get exercise. Molly never spends a single day cooped up inside. She goes to the park and gets to run, romp, and swim every day. She has a great life.


I agree, I think ANY dog can live anywhere as long as its exercised properly. I have a belgian malinois living in a basement apartment and hes fine...he does go upstairs with me to the rest of the house but thats once or twice a day since I prefer to remain in my living space.


----------

